# My husband thinks it's feminine and it made Bitter feel awkward. Here it is...



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

...the finished selfie.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 12, 2014)

I think it came out great.


----------



## Overread (Jul 12, 2014)

Take a look newbies - this is what can happen in 3 years! 
Great shot and lighting 

Although I still think the one with the cat is best (as I say that our two cats are having a "you move first I'm not" staring contest).


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 12, 2014)

Of course it is feminine...as should be. Very beautiful woman. Not here long enough to know, but who is Bitter?


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jul 12, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## LarryLomona (Jul 12, 2014)

Wow!! Great shot of a real beauty!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 12, 2014)

Yay!

I *REALLY* love this pic of you.

It's got some muted sexy undertones...

It has a hint of "Why don&#8217;t you come up some time, and see me".


----------



## pgriz (Jul 12, 2014)

^^This is Bitter.  Izzie, meet Bitter.  Bitter, here's Izzie.  And Izzie, if you ever want finger adornment, Bitter's your craftsman.  He makes dreamy stuff.

Sorry, for the derailment - Great picture, Emily - Beauty, attitude, femininity and yet strength.  Yep - it works.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 12, 2014)

Allow me to be the first to say, 

Hubba Hubba.

Oh.. crap.  Gotta go.. creeper hotline is ringing again.   Lol


----------



## Derrel (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice shot! Good processing on it too! I was reading on Yahoo! News that a magnitude 3.4 earthquake was recorded in Colorado just a bit after this shot was posted.


----------



## mishele (Jul 12, 2014)

Sexy


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

Overread said:


> Take a look newbies - this is what can happen in 3 years!
> Great shot and lighting
> 
> Although I still think the one with the cat is best (as I say that our two cats are having a "you move first I'm not" staring contest).





Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yay!
> 
> I *REALLY* love this pic of you.
> 
> ...



Perfect!

Thank you! :sillysmi:



robbins.photo said:


> Allow me to be the first to say,
> 
> Hubba Hubba.
> 
> Oh.. crap.  Gotta go.. creeper hotline is ringing again.   Lol





Derrel said:


> Nice shot! Good processing on it too! I was reading on Yahoo! News that a magnitude 3.4 earthquake was recorded in Colorado just a bit after this shot was posted.



  

--

Thanks everyone!! :sillysmi: :hug::


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 12, 2014)

Pretty model.  The background is separated well from the subject.  The DOF covers the entire body which is good; everything is in focus.  One catchlight rather than two would be better.  The skin appears overprocesed.  Wet you lips with your tongue before you snap; they look dry. The advertisement of the company drawers the eye away from and competes with the subject.  Nice shot.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 12, 2014)

I dream of a world, where people can see past watermarks.

:roll:


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 12, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Pretty model.  The background is separated well from the subject.  The DOF covers the entire body which is good; everything is in focus.  One catchlight rather than two would be better.  The skin appears overprocesed.  Wet you lips with your tongue before you snap; they look dry. The advertisement of the company drawers the eye away from and competes with the subject.  Nice shot.



Really... :/


----------



## Overread (Jul 12, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I dream of a world, where people can see past watermarks.
> 
> :roll:



You realise that at least 5 people (one of which might or might not be Erose) are now going to flood this thread with HUGE watermarks all over their photos - don't you?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 12, 2014)

Very Nice selfie e-rose.I  love the you and kitty avatar to.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I dream of a world, where people can see past watermarks.
> 
> :roll:



Me too, Bitter. Me too.



AlanKlein said:


> Pretty model.


 
Thanks. Especially since the "model" is me. 



> One catchlight rather than two would be better.



I dunno why that matters. Plenty of images have double catchlights. I placed the second light according to how I wanted it to fill, not to add or avoid a second catchlight.



> The skin appears overprocesed.



Why? And don't you dare say there isn't any texture, cause there is lots of damn texture. 



> Wet you lips with your tongue


 
Am I supposed to be making a porno here? Or a Miley Cyrus promo, perhaps? 



> they look dry.



That's *probably* because of the makeup that I used to intentionally give them a nude, matte look. 



> The advertisement of the company drawers the eye away from and competes with the subject.



Good. Then people will know who to call when they want portraits done. 



> Nice shot.



Thanks. :sillysmi:



Overread said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I dream of a world, where people can see past watermarks.
> ...



Nah. I won't. I'm too damn tired to do that right now.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 12, 2014)

Plenty of skin texture in this photo when seen at full size. REAL pores. OMG---it's it's,it's,it's, well, it's like there was *a real person *in front of the lens. I greatly prefer this type of look to that glass-smooth, airbrush-y type skin rendering seen so often in the Photoshop era.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 12, 2014)

Too lovely.

and if your husband is concerned because it looks feminine, perhaps you ought to sit him tell and give him the talk.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Too lovely.
> 
> and if your husband is concerned because it looks feminine, perhaps you ought to sit him tell and give him the talk.



No, that's WHY he likes it.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

I just made a point to mention it, because "feminine" is not an adjective that is often associated with my personality.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Am I supposed to be making a porno here? Or a Miley Cyrus promo, perhaps?



Seriously.. ok, do you honestly need a poll to answer this question?  Lol


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Am I supposed to be making a porno here? Or a Miley Cyrus promo, perhaps?
> ...



I mean... aren't both those things really the same anyway?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Nope.  The porno would most likely be less hardcore.. lol


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



S'true.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I dream of a world, where people can see past watermarks.
> ...



Can we be best friends?


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 12, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I dream of a world, where people can see past watermarks.
> 
> :roll:


Seriously. :thumbup:


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



Yes please!

(I mean... I was already kind of a stalker and added you on Facebook about 20 minutes ago so... you know... do with that what you will.   )


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 12, 2014)

LMAO!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 12, 2014)

That is a great photo!
If I am able to take a photo that great in three years, my life will be perfect!!!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> That is a great photo!
> If I am able to take a photo that great in three years, my life will be perfect!!!



Haha, yeah. Well now, I have to be able to take photos like this on a *consistent* basis and I will be happy. 

Thank you. :sillysmi:


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I dream of a world, where people can see past watermarks.
> ...



One catchlight is better because there is only one sun in the sky. When you look at people's eyes, you normally see only one catchlight. By having two or more, it creates a less than natural look. Could you adjust the lamps so you can get only one catchlight?


When I looked at the enlarged view, the skin seem to have too much texture making it look unnatural.


I prefer lips that have specular highlights rather than a matted look. I respect you wanted a matte look. But you asked for my opinion and I prefer lips with highlights.


Watermarks and names on pictures draw eyes away from the subject. I think that lessens their effectiveness and quality. Certainly you can disagree. But why not place the company's name in the text below the photo? That way the picture works better yet people can still see your company. If someone is interested in your work, they can email you from your profile. Interesting I didn't see your company's name in your profile. Why not add it there?


You really are a good photographer. And it's great that you have the courage to post your picture and ask for critiques. I find that's a difficult thing for me to do. However, I find that when I do it, I learn so much more from the posts that point out things that I might change to improve my photography. That's so much better then when everyone tells me how great they think it is. When that happens, I feel good but learn little. So keep posting and being brave. Alan.


----------



## elizpage (Jul 12, 2014)

Awe, you're gorgeous! I love this photo.

Edit: You look like an elf! In the best way possible


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



Please don't ever take my discussion as an inappreciativeness towards critique.

I appreciate every single comment and critique I get. People could choose to say nothing at all (and I'd venture a guess that many do). 

Believe me when I say that I would absolutely NOT be where I am today, had it not been for the critique I received and continue to receive here and elsewhere.

That being said, I'm at a point in my career where I *am* more comfortable with what I'm doing and am able to defend my choices, if it really is, in fact, a stylistic choice -- I had to leave TPF for a few months to finally learn that not everyone is going to like *everything* that I do, all the time, and that people have differing opinions doesn't *always* mean it's wrong. Sometimes it most certainly does... but not always.

In this particular case:



> One catchlight is better because there is only one sun in the sky. When you look at people's eyes, you normally see only one catchlight. By having two or more, it creates a less than natural look. Could you adjust the lamps so you can get only one catchlight?



The sun is not the only light source in the natural outdoor, or indoor world.

Photos by the water can end up having two catchlights, one from the sun and one from reflected water below... rooms indoor can have more than one light source catching the eye... there are plenty of circumstances where multiple catchlights can naturally occur in the eye.

That being said, to adjust the lights would have resulted in different placement and fill of light on my face, and the most ideal lighting situation for this image was right where I had them.



> When I looked at the enlarged view, the skin seem to have too much texture making it look unnatural.



That's really funny, because I did not *add* any texture to this image either. So basically... you just don't like that I have rough skin. :greenpbl:  :lmao:



> I prefer lips that have specular highlights rather than a matted look. I respect you wanted a matte look. But you asked for my opinion and I prefer lips with highlights.



I mean, that's fine. That's just not what I was going for. Call it "artistic choice". Haha.




> But why not place the company's name in the text below the photo?


 
...because then it wouldn't... be attached to the photo... which is the point of a watermark. 



> If someone is interested in your work, they can email you from your profile. Interesting I didn't see your company's name in your profile. Why not add it there?



Because I'm not marketing to people here on TPF. I watermark nearly every image I make and put up on social media, no matter where it is. I make one file. That file has the watermark on it. I have it to post wherever I want. I don't have to worry about juggling two files back and forth or having to constantly export the same image over and over. It's just easier. I'm okay with it. 




> You really are a good photographer.



Thank you. :sillysmi:



> And it's great that you have the courage to post your picture and ask for critiques. I find that's a difficult thing for me to do. However, I find that when I do it, I learn so much more from the posts that point out things that I might change to improve my photography. That's so much better then when everyone tells me how great they think it is. When that happens, I feel good but learn little. So keep posting and being brave. Alan.



I agree, and I will! :sillysmi:


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

elizpage said:


> Awe, you're gorgeous! I love this photo.
> 
> Edit: You look like an elf! In the best way possible



 Thanks.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 12, 2014)

If there is still enough room in the fan club, I'll take a spot! Just beautiful!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> If there is still enough room in the fan club, I'll take a spot! Just beautiful!



 There's a fan club?!  :lmao:

Thank you :sillysmi:


----------



## Rob5589 (Jul 12, 2014)

I know I am new here but, this may be the first female selfie I have seen that wasn't done in some nasty bathroom with her cans half hangin' out:mrgreen:

Nicely done.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

Rob5589 said:


> I know I am new here but, this may be the first female selfie I have seen that wasn't done in some nasty bathroom with her cans half hangin' out:mrgreen:
> 
> Nicely done.



Oh, don't worry. I have those too. But those are sent via an encrypted iMessage to one phone number and one phone number only.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> So basically... you just don't like that I have rough skin. :greenpbl:  :lmao:


Stop being so abrasive. Geez.




I agree with you're choice of matte lips. Wet lips imply strong sexual tones.
What I love about this image is the very very subtle sexyness.
It comes through without being your run of the mill glamor shot.
There's enough of those.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 12, 2014)

I feel it's very high fashion, like.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It comes through without being your run of the mill glamor shot.



This is probably, literally the best compliment I've ever gotten on this image. Or ever.

That just made me so happy.  :hug::


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> I feel it's very high fashion, like.



Pair THIS comment, with Bitter's last one, and you guys are making me feel like I'm doing something right.

That is exactly where I want my women's brand to be, when I officially launch it.

Now I need to figure out a way to combine what I did here, with a subject other than myself, and do it consistently, and I'll have nailed my next photographic goal.

It was really hard to get this one, so I know I'm not there YET... but the fact that you guys stated exactly what I'm trying to head towards... that's super encouraging and makes me really excited to keep pushing forward. :hug:: :heart:


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 13, 2014)

I really love this image. I read through Alan's critique, and agree that the skin looks a little over processed. It's not that it was too retouched because I think the retouch is lovely, I just think it may have been a little over-sharpened in post. I use the high pass filter to sharpen my images, and this looks very much like what I get when I take the sharpening just a tad too far. I think subtlety is best when it comes to these sort of details.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> I really love this image. I read through Alan's critique, and agree that the skin looks a little over processed. It's not that it was too retouched because I think the retouch is lovely, I just think it may have been a little over-sharpened in post. I use the high pass filter to sharpen my images, and this looks very much like what I get when I take the sharpening just a tad too far. I think subtlety is best when it comes to these sort of details.


It's possible it may be over sharpened. 

I hit my jpegs with sharpening a second time on the export from Lightroom, to prep them for upload on Facebook, because Facebook will take some of it away. This is the same file I used to upload to my various medias.

This is the 100% of the 300ppi, non-resized image:




And this is the 100% of the one I posted, which was downsized to 2048px on the long side and 72ppi w/ a "standard" amount web sharpening pass in Lightroom on export:



I dunno. Maybe it's just me, but when I looked at them size by side, the one I posted definitely looks "sharper" than the other... which makes sense... because it *was* sharpened a second time.

Maybe the first one is still too sharp for you, though. I dunno. You tell me.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2014)

Ugh. Nevermind. Both those images look horrible when I open them in the lightbox. 

I don't know how to crop them and export them so that they keep the same sharpness when posted to the forum.

I guess you'll just have to trust me. I'm pretty sure it's a combination of compression and that extra sharpening pass in LR, meant for my FB prepped files.


----------



## binga63 (Jul 13, 2014)

very nice


----------



## manaheim (Jul 13, 2014)

Needs a thermostat.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 13, 2014)

e.rose said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great photo!
> ...



You seem pretty consistent to me!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 13, 2014)

e.rose said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > If there is still enough room in the fan club, I'll take a spot! Just beautiful!
> ...



You didn't?!! I just sent in the order for the shirts we're having printed!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 13, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Needs a thermostat.



I also miss the thermostat........


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...



You THINK that... 

But I have some work to do.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 13, 2014)

Wait, is this TPF?  I missed the question about what ISO you shot at, and at what exposure settings.  

Actually, I'm glad that question DIDN'T get asked.  Means that people are beginning to realize that it takes more than a certain f/stop to make an image work.  Emily, I'm joining that long line at the left.  You know, the fan club entrance.


----------



## Overread (Jul 13, 2014)

What ISO/aperture/shutter speed/lighting arrangement/hair stuff/makeup stuff/compositional theory/pose example/amount of bacon eaten for breakfast - all important questions that contribute to the photo.


----------



## paigew (Jul 13, 2014)

You are so beautiful! And so good at selfies


----------



## pgriz (Jul 13, 2014)

Overread said:


> What ISO/aperture/shutter speed/lighting arrangement/hair stuff/makeup stuff/compositional theory/pose example/amount of bacon eaten for breakfast - all important questions that contribute to the photo.



Well, now that you've opened the door.... you're gonna have to answer that question.:greenpbl:


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 13, 2014)

e.rose said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



I am new at photography, but I know what I like!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 13, 2014)

Overread said:


> What ISO/aperture/shutter speed/lighting arrangement/hair stuff/makeup stuff/compositional theory/pose example/amount of bacon eaten for breakfast - all important questions that contribute to the photo.



Agreed.


----------



## IByte (Jul 13, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Please don't ever take my discussion as an inappreciativeness towards critique.
> 
> I appreciate every single comment and critique I get. People could choose to say nothing at all (and I'd venture a guess that many do).
> 
> ...



Except for moi...who apparently says to many no-no words at the wrong time.  Looking good E.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2014)

Overread said:


> What ISO/aperture/shutter speed/lighting arrangement/hair stuff/makeup stuff/compositional theory/pose example/amount of bacon eaten for breakfast - all important questions that contribute to the photo.



ISO100; f/9.0; 1/160th; OCF in a softbox to the right, feathered away, down at about a 45 degree angle, and OCF right of the camera, straight on through an umbrella, not quite 45 degrees right of the camera; Redkin Straight Lissage in damp hair, blow dry flat with hand, medium speed, low heat, finish with a dab of wax, and heavy hold Schwarzkopf hair spray; primer, coverup, foundation, powder, blush, brown, black, and nude eyeshadow, smudged eyeliner, and plumping mascara, finishing with nude MAC eye-primer on the lips; throw sh*t up. Move them 'till it's right. Take #selfies; "Ballet hands" coupled with, "I'm a sexy, bad B*tch" face; All the bacon.



paigew said:


> You are so beautiful! And so good at selfies



Awww, thanks! :sillysmi:



IByte said:


> Except for moi...who apparently says to many no-no words at the wrong time.  Looking good E.



Uh, no.

You're talking about FACEBOOK. Not TPF. If you had any kind of social filter on Facebook... and maybe thought before your stated certain things on my client images and the like, you wouldn't be on a verbal restriction. :greenpbl:


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice !! You're a Beautiful lady


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> Nice !! You're a Beautiful lady
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks


----------



## pgriz (Jul 13, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > What ISO/aperture/shutter speed/lighting arrangement/hair stuff/makeup stuff/compositional theory/pose example/amount of bacon eaten for breakfast - all important questions that contribute to the photo.
> ...


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Betcha John's not going to ask THAT again.  At least of you.


   Hey. I just give the people what they want.  :lmao:


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 13, 2014)

This is gorgeous. And I want your blouse.. no really, where did you get it? lol


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> This is gorgeous. And I want your blouse.. no really, where did you get it? lol



G by Guess

:sillysmi:

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Rick50 (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice. Good lighting....


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Very nice. Good lighting....



Thank you :sillysmi:


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > What ISO/aperture/shutter speed/lighting arrangement/hair stuff/makeup stuff/compositional theory/pose example/amount of bacon eaten for breakfast - all important questions that contribute to the photo.
> ...




And thus we humble photographers discover that no matter how complex we think photography is, make up is a lot lot lot more complicated!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 14, 2014)

Overread said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



Makeup can be ridiculously complicated, but I think any portrait photographer would benefit tons by learning simply how to contour a face with makeup and apply it to their retouching technique.


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd say if you're doing portraits and you're not high priced enough to have a make-up specialist on site for every shoot that yes learning some make-up methods would be a worth while investment for a portrait photographer.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> Makeup can be ridiculously complicated, but I think any portrait photographer would benefit tons by learning simply how to contour a face with makeup and apply it to their retouching technique.



^^^ THIS.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## runnah (Jul 14, 2014)

e.rose said:


> ^^^ THIS.  Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



It's easy. Just make sure to sand between coats.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2014)

runnah said:


> It's easy. Just make sure to sand between coats.



I clearly must have forgotten to do that, since my skin is apparently so rough. :LOL: :lmao: 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## TWright33 (Jul 14, 2014)

That may be the most "liked" post I've seen on the forum.

Great shot


----------



## runnah (Jul 14, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I clearly must have forgotten to do that, since my skin is apparently so rough. :LOL: :lmao:   Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



Did you prime before the first coat? Did you let the spackle dry fully?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> That may be the most "liked" post I've seen on the forum.
> 
> Great shot



Does that mean I'll finally get nominated for the monthly picture takin' contest? 

Thanks! 



runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I clearly must have forgotten to do that, since my skin is apparently so rough. :LOL: :lmao:   Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum
> ...



No. That was PROBABLY the problem.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 14, 2014)

e.rose said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> > That may be the most "liked" post I've seen on the forum.
> ...


Primer is your friend! I get very upset with hired makeup artists who don't use it.


----------



## TWright33 (Jul 14, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> Primer is your friend!



I've been totally stalking you on FB and IG.


:creepersmile:


----------



## runnah (Jul 14, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> Primer is your friend! I get very upset with hired makeup artists who don't use it.



Bob Villa taught me everything I know about makeup.

And down vests with flannel shirts.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > TWright33 said:
> ...



In all seriousness though... I actually *do* always wear primer under my makeup. 

I just happened to run out last week. I need to get more. But sh*t ain't cheap.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 14, 2014)

Stop listening to your husband. This is not you. Not even close. This is a plain boring inside the box shot and I can just see you persona trying desperately to break out. This is the shot you give a mom of her daughter not of an edgey creative photog with great hair.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 14, 2014)

DiskoJoe said:


> Stop listening to your husband. This is not you. Not even close. This is a plain boring inside the box shot and I can just see you persona trying desperately to break out. This is the shot you give a mom of her daughter not of an edgey creative photog with great hair.



Everyone needs at least one professional boring portrait.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 14, 2014)

DiskoJoe said:


> Stop listening to your husband. This is not you. Not even close. This is a plain boring inside the box shot and I can just see you persona trying desperately to break out. This is the shot you give a mom of her daughter not of an edgey creative photog with great hair.


I disagree. Everyone has more than one facet of their personality. This is just a side that isn't seen as often.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2014)

DiskoJoe said:


> Stop listening to your husband. This is not you. Not even close. This is a plain boring inside the box shot and I can just see you persona trying desperately to break out. This is the shot you give a mom of her daughter not of an edgey creative photog with great hair.



What? You want something more like this?







I mean, yeah. I've done that. But do I really have to stay inside *THAT* box? :greenpbl:

THIS is a boring portrait: 





(source: Back to School: Mantle-perfect school portraits - TwinCities.com)

You really think what I did was THAT boring?  PLUS... You don't know me if you think this isn't "even close" to being me.

What ISN'T me... is painting my nails, as suggested for my ad image. Or wearing a collared shirt, as suggested for this one.

But the expression in my image? The attitude behind it? I got LOTS of that.

If you REALLY knew me you'd see the femme fatale behind it. 

THAT'S the reason my husband loves it. Because he KNOWS I possess that... he just doesn't see it very often in the forefront, as Dan suggested, so when it comes out, he finds it super sexy. 

There are many more layers to me than my crass, 12 year old boy humor, give no sh*ts, take no prisoners, personality. 



DanOstergren said:


> Everyone has more than one facet of their personality. This is just a side that isn't seen as often.



'Zactly. :sillysmi:


----------



## jake337 (Jul 14, 2014)

Great lighting!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2014)

jake337 said:


> Great lighting!



Thank you


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 15, 2014)

I think  your title is a misdirect, and Bitter _*IS *_your husband!


and just what is wrong with formal portraits?
they arent as bad as the bazillian train track, or "in the park in front of a tree" pictures.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 15, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> I think  your title is a misdirect, and Bitter _*IS *_your husband!



I think Bitter may be inclined to disagree with you.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 15, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> I think  your title is a misdirect, and Bitter _*IS *_your husband!


Ewwww.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 15, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I think  your title is a misdirect, and Bitter _*IS *_your husband!
> ...



you cant fool me with flimsy denials!!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 15, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Stop listening to your husband. This is not you. Not even close. This is a plain boring inside the box shot and I can just see you persona trying desperately to break out. This is the shot you give a mom of her daughter not of an edgey creative photog with great hair.
> ...



If your a banker


----------



## e.rose (Jul 15, 2014)

DiskoJoe said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > DiskoJoe said:
> ...



*you're. 

(Sorry, I couldn't help it.  )

I'd love to see an example of what you think I should have done instead. Since you know me so well. :greenpbl:


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 15, 2014)

DiskoJoe said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > DiskoJoe said:
> ...



Or a plethora of other things. Good try though


----------



## e.rose (Jul 15, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...



Everyone wants to feel pretty ONCE in a while.

Even me.

:greenpbl:


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 15, 2014)

DiskoJoe said:


> Stop listening to your husband.



Sounds like something my ex-wife would say.. lol



> This is not you. Not even close. This is a plain boring inside the box shot and I can just see you persona trying desperately to break out. This is the shot you give a mom of her daughter not of an edgey creative photog with great hair.



Ok, well if her persona does break out I just want to go on record and state that I will not be the one held responsible for hunting it down and killing it.  Sorry, but I've got a "thing" this weekend so I'm booked.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 15, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, well if her persona does break out I just want to go on record and state that I will not be the one held responsible for hunting it down and killing it.



I mean, let's be real. Ain't NO ONE want that to happen. Not even me.

My persona in it's rawest form, is a scary thing to behold, for sure.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 15, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, well if her persona does break out I just want to go on record and state that I will not be the one held responsible for hunting it down and killing it.
> ...



I've seen Species.. I get the gist at least.. rotfl


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 15, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, well if her persona does break out I just want to go on record and state that I will not be the one held responsible for hunting it down and killing it.
> ...




Well your persona sounds like it can get a little crazy at times!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 15, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> Well your persona sounds like it can get a little crazy at times!



Well, I *am* Puerto Rican...

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 15, 2014)

e.rose said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Well your persona sounds like it can get a little crazy at times!
> ...



I've never know a Puerto Rican, sooooo is that bad.....


----------



## e.rose (Jul 15, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> I've never know a Puerto Rican, sooooo is that bad.....



We're all a little crazy. That's all. 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Overread (Jul 16, 2014)

e.rose said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > I've never know a Puerto Rican, sooooo is that bad.....
> ...



Well that's normal around here - we perma ban anyone who is found to be sane here!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 16, 2014)

Overread said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...


Well nice to know I'm safe then.. lol


----------



## hopdaddy (Jul 16, 2014)

Emily , This is perfection . The lighting is spot on ,and your pose perfect ,one of the best photographs I've seen on any forum in a while . I tip my hat to you ,well done !
    As to the two Catch lights , I too was taught to only have the one ,but that was back in the late 60's . I see many a photo these days with two ,and some times a ring light as well . 
    Beautiful Photo ,And well executed ,You should be proud !


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2014)

hopdaddy said:


> Emily , This is perfection . The lighting is spot on ,and your pose perfect ,one of the best photographs I've seen on any forum in a while . I tip my hat to you ,well done !
> As to the two Catch lights , I too was taught to only have the one ,but that was back in the late 60's . I see many a photo these days with two ,and some times a ring light as well .
> Beautiful Photo ,And well executed ,You should be proud !



Thank you!! :sillysmi:


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 17, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, well if her persona does break out I just want to go on record and state that I will not be the one held responsible for hunting it down and killing it.
> ...



I can relate to this.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



This is why we're going to be BFFs.


----------



## annamaria (Jul 17, 2014)

Very nice picture I like it.  You are attractive. Hopefully one day I can shoot a selfie that good.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Very nice picture I like it.  You are attractive. Hopefully one day I can shoot a selfie that good.



Thank you. :sillysmi:


----------



## ronlane (Jul 17, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Very nice picture I like it.  You are attractive. Hopefully one day I can shoot a selfie that good.



me too, but you won't believe the price Emily is trying to charge me to come from Nashvegas to OKC, to stand there while I take "MY" selfie. lol


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2014)

ronlane said:


> spanishgirleyes said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice picture I like it.  You are attractive. Hopefully one day I can shoot a selfie that good.
> ...



Quality ain't cheap, yo.


----------



## annamaria (Jul 17, 2014)

ronlane said:


> me too, but you won't believe the price Emily is trying to charge me to come from Nashvegas to OKC, to stand there while I take "MY" selfie. lol



Is it that much !!! Yikes!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 17, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > me too, but you won't believe the price Emily is trying to charge me to come from Nashvegas to OKC, to stand there while I take "MY" selfie. lol
> ...



It's some serious change. I mean, just look at that face, guess I'll just stick with my ugly mug shots.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 17, 2014)

Well I think we found our celebrity for TPF. Skilled, beautiful, and feisty, though I'd say you have some tough competition from Mishele.

Excellent photo, by the way. And if you want to see what it looks like with only 1 catchlight, why not clone it out?  I'd do it for you, but I think it's probably smart (for my own health and well-being) to obey your wishes to not have your photos edited.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 18, 2014)

DGMPhotography said:


> Well I think we found our celebrity for TPF. Skilled, beautiful, and feisty, though I'd say you have some tough competition from Mishele.



No one can compete with Mish. 



DGMPhotography said:


> And if you want to see what it looks like with only 1 catchlight, why not clone it out?



Because I don't care what it would look like with only 1 catchlight.  The second catchlight doesn't bother me. :lmao:



DGMPhotography said:


> I'd do it for you, but I think it's probably smart (for my own health and well-being) to obey your wishes to not have your photos edited.



You learn quickly my friend.  :hug::


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 18, 2014)

e.rose said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think we found our celebrity for TPF. Skilled, beautiful, and feisty, though I'd say you have some tough competition from Mishele.
> ...



Haha, you are a great person. And that was only a suggestion, since time travel probably isn't an option - if you don't want to see it, that's perfectly fine!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 18, 2014)

DGMPhotography said:


> Haha, you are a great person.



I think you're literally the first person on the planet to every say that to me.  :hug::


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 18, 2014)

e.rose said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, you are a great person.
> ...



Not even your husband?!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 18, 2014)

DGMPhotography said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



Are you kidding me? He'd be the LAST person on the planet to tell me I'm a great person.  :lmao:


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 19, 2014)

e.rose said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Haha! Well I'm honored to be the first


----------

